# 2 networked S1 Tivos with lifetime subscription free to good home



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

Don't know whether anyone scans this thread anymore, but I have 2 Networked, lifetime subbed S1 Tivos, with many upgrades that I have finally decided need to go from my loft.

They are free to anyone who will use them, and pick up from the Solihull area.


----------



## michael401 (May 20, 2011)

If no-one else wants them please could I have them? But I can't collect before 12th Sep. as we're away.


----------



## MScottC (Sep 11, 2004)

What does one do with a networked Series 1 TiVo? I have my original Phillips. The lifetime was transferred off of it, but it was working when it was last plugged in a couple of years ago.


----------



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

michael401 said:


> If no-one else wants them please could I have them? But I can't collect before 12th Sep. as we're away.


Yep, they are free to a good home so please drop me a message when you return and if they are still here, they are yours.


----------



## dbradbu3 (Dec 29, 2006)

dbradbu3 said:


> Yep, they are free to a good home so please drop me a message when you return and if they are still here, they are yours.


They are still free if you want them, if not, just let me know. Ta.


----------



## mikerr (Jun 2, 2005)

MScottC said:


> What does one do with a networked Series 1 TiVo?


The UK service been kept alive by the altepg project over at http://altepg.com (might also be worth a post on the forum there (AltEPG • Index page) if you still have the thomson s1's to give away)


----------



## dd_ (May 13, 2006)

Before I ask if you still have them (bearing in mind that I already have 2 spare)
: )
I'd better check whether AltEPG is still going and update my current box. Haven't updated in over a year (shame face)!


----------



## Late_sleeper (Oct 27, 2002)

I take it these have now gone?


----------

